# puppies swollen face



## magldg41 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok after I did the dishes, I look down and see my puppy with a HUGE swollen face. His eyes are swollen almost shut and hes been rubbing and itching his face. Nothing else is swollen but that, not his ears, not his throat or tongue. The swelling only goes to just behind his eyes on the top of his head. It is a little more swollen on the left side than the right. 
I did give him some benedryl after searching around here for reasons. I just hope I didnt give him too much. I gave 2 tsp, but some fell out due to being squirmy and licking. 
Anyway, my question now is..... today while in the front yard, my 3 dogs and the neighbors dog found a baby mole. Do you think a mole could have caused the swelling? He did roll around in the leaves and ran around while we walked down the street. I just dont know what to think. It was his first encounter with a mole, so that is why I am wondering.....

PS hes not in pain because hes running and playing with the older dogs, and barking too....


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

magldg41 said:


> Ok after I did the dishes, I look down and see my puppy with a HUGE swollen face. His eyes are swollen almost shut and hes been rubbing and itching his face. Nothing else is swollen but that, not his ears, not his throat or tongue. The swelling only goes to just behind his eyes on the top of his head. It is a little more swollen on the left side than the right.
> I did give him some benedryl after searching around here for reasons. I just hope I didnt give him too much. I gave 2 tsp, but some fell out due to being squirmy and licking.
> Anyway, my question now is..... today while in the front yard, my 3 dogs and the neighbors dog found a baby mole. Do you think a mole could have caused the swelling? He did roll around in the leaves and ran around while we walked down the street. I just dont know what to think. It was his first encounter with a mole, so that is why I am wondering.....


generally rule of thumb for benadryl is 1mg per pound so just keep that in mind so for a 50 lb dog you could give two of the pink capsules..... you don't say how big your dog is or what the mg in the liquid is, I usually just use the pink capsules. 

now as for what he got into I would doubt it was the mole.... I would suggest that more likely he was stung by a bee or bitten by a spider. 

if that swelling doesnt go down dramatically in a day or so then a vet check is in order. 
s


----------



## magldg41 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hes a puppy and weighs about 25 pounds. I read the 1mg per pound.... and baby benedryl (its all I had) has 12.5mg in 1 tsp. So I figured 2 spoons would be about the right dosage.
I guess it was probably a bee or something, but I just never heard him squeal when/if he got bit. I figured he would cry if he got stung because it hurts....


----------



## banjosteve (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are in a place where bees are still out, that would be my guess too. Similar thing happened to a dachshund puppy I used to have years ago sniffing out in the yard. The swelling went away, but he was forever left with a tell-tale bald spot on the top of his head. If your pup is short haired, you may be able to find a spot like this just to be sure.


----------



## magldg41 (Sep 12, 2007)

steve, 

I live in East Texas and its been upwards of 80 degrees up until this week. So bees could probably still be out. 
Was that spot on your dog very small..... like the size of a pin head? because right above his left eye there is a small little bald spot.....


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Usually with a bee sting you can find a pinhole-type spot. sometimes the stinger, or a bit of it, is still in there. And usually the swelling and a bit of a hard lump will be more pronounced right where the sting is.


----------



## magldg41 (Sep 12, 2007)

Just an update on the face......

The day after the sweeling had gone down some and he was feeling fairly good. 
Later on that night he didnt feel good at all, wasnt eating and throwing up some white stuff. Swelling had went down almost all the way, just around his nose/snout, and I noticed it on the floppy part of his ears.

Today, playing and feeling better, but not all the way himself. Its almost like hes just taking it easy. I think his stomach is queezy so I just let him pick at his food and hes chewing on stuff too. So hes better. 

Thanks for all the tips!!


----------

